# New Auto World Pics



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

Found these pics...


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

thanks for posting the pic . fcb


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sweet. I will be all over that ECTO-1 Like the Stay Puft Marshmallow man on a Manhattan sidewalk


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

the loonie tunes cars are more appealing than the Rat Finks


----------



## tazman052186 (Oct 19, 2005)

No taz car in the looney toones car.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Might be interested in a couple cars in the fourth pic...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

buzzinhornet said:


> Might be interested in a couple cars in the fourth pic...


I agree. That whole set looks pretty good to me.
I like the Nova, Cougar, and I'm really diggin the retro custom scheme on the Camaro.


----------



## back.to.ho (Jan 3, 2012)

*hefer -*

Do you know when these new A/W 'S will be on sale ? Grankids are gonna flip out !!!:wave:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I agree. That whole set looks pretty good to me.
> I like the Nova, Cougar, and I'm really diggin the retro custom scheme on the Camaro.


Goes for me too. What set is that? Isn't it like Hot Rod Magazine or something?

--rick


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)




----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Psyched about the Ghostbusters car


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Goes for me too. What set is that? Isn't it like Hot Rod Magazine or something?
> 
> --rick


Yes, that's the Hot Rod Magazine release.


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

*Jeez...*

Al's comment was generous and the otherwise relative quiet about it speaks volumes. Somebody has to try to put it in words...

A culturally iconic experience that was Looney Tunes is represented by this? I am a lover of both muscle cars and Looney Tunes. There's no better way to describe it... This release pretty much kicks me in the balls!

The Road Runner on a Chevy Suburban?
Daffy Duck on a VW Karmann Ghia?
Wile E. Coyote on a Ford Truck?
All with clown blue wheels?

I'm hurt.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm a little more appalled by the last few price increases, which limit my purchasing. In the $9-$11 price range a few years ago, I would buy at least a master case of each release. 

Now, 2 or 3 cars per release is it for me. I like the coyote, only because its an ice cream truck. the suburban is another of my must haves. only need one ecto, and 4 cars in the hotrod set.

With having the Monkeemobile licensing, I thought for sure we would see a monkee mobile in the platinum screens release.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

TK Solver said:


> *snip*
> 
> The Road Runner on a Chevy Suburban?
> Daffy Duck on a VW Karmann Ghia?
> ...



What were the thoughts they gave to matching cars
with 'Toons?
Was it what* would fit where* and mayhaps esthetic 
over all shape? I believe they actually thought about the
Character of the Car, not the maker. Then again, how do you
marry silly cartoons to serious automobiles without getting the
"clown car" effect?


I love the ACME truck as it is tongue-in-cheek serious like Wile E. 

I love the bug because it lends itself so well to whimsey. Tweety is a good fit.

The Ghia needs a tweed hat type chap who takes himself TOO seriously.
Isn't Daffy Duck such a character?

Marvin Martian is a natural for the Sandvan. It IS kinda spacy looking.

It does look like they missed with Bugs Bunny and RoadRunner.
I believe those were chosen to fit the big graphic on the roof.


Based on my observation, I will collect the first four I mentioned to
leave as they are (when the hubbub dies down). I like them. 
The last two, I will collect when the price is right. (they may become custom fodder)

Thanks for the read!:wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I like Looney Tunes, I like slots, but other than the Wile E and Bugs Bunny cars, I can't see me buying any others (My fave obviously is Wile E., the TM's fave is Bugs). 

The Hot rod series is a bit more appealing. The retro striping on the Camaro looks very 70's-ish which fits well. The Nova looks like it has good potential. I'm curious to see it with better pix. The "stang looks okay, and the Vega is iffy. 
What bugs me (and more than a few others) is the Cougar. They've already done a green one. Was that just filler until the whole set is ready for release?


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

hefer said:


> Found these pics...


What's with the; "What Drugs Were U On ???..." deal about making a "Penguin-Mobile' out of the BatMobile ??? ... "PITHETIC" :freak:

Scooby-Van, is just another 2 w/ different color schemes... 

& NOT from either live action OR the Hanna-Barabara Animation... 
(AW got the Hanna-Barbara 1 the first time it released..)...

along with that metalic greenish in the 1st release.. (WHY??)...

Again; see above 4 ; "What Drugs Were U On ???..." 

the "Ecto-1" is the ONLY 1 that is somewhat correct...
I predict; look 4 an "Ecto-1A", 2 probably be released later...

( I believe I Predicted that AW would make this 1... 
due to the 59 caddy ambulance/hearse originally earlier released..)

Version "B"......... "PLEASE!!!!!!!" 

the "Wille E. Coyote" seems to have the best bet 4 making sales...
in the "Looney-Tunes" collection...
a "TAZ" version, WOULD have been a hit-sales item...

still confused by the "Hot-Rod Magazine" release...
but there ARE some nice color schemes in there :thumbsup:

hopefully, that "Rat-Fink" chassis quality-control curse, will be lifted/fixed by the time these releases come out... 

We are NOT; "IGNORANT-CHUMPS".... 
Who will buy ANYTHING-Made out here....

(sales will/HAVE proven that....)

Please take my advice..............
Get some REAL-People 4 u'r "THINK-TANK"...........
B-4 it's "2-LATE"...........:thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> in the original series, Penguin got ahold of batmobile and did that to it.


oh, ok...i stand corrected.... :thumbsup:
but really folks........... "WHY ???" :freak:




Bubba 123 said:


> What's with the; "What Drugs Were U On ???..." deal about making a "Penguin-Mobile' out of the BatMobile ??? ... "PITHETIC" :freak:
> 
> 
> Scooby-Van, is just another 2 w/ different color schemes...
> ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Beep Beep*

Sorry...no excuse. 

Failed at the remedial level once again. :drunk:

YA DO NOT PUT THE ROADRUNNER ON A CHEVY....EVER! :freak:

Even ACME knows better than that :tongue:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*joeLED called it 4 months ago...*

04-17-2012, 03:53 PM 
slotcarman12078 

"The ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that. "

_Even money says flames are around the corner._


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> 04-17-2012, 03:53 PM
> slotcarman12078
> 
> "The ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that. "
> ...


Flames? We can only hope so. They had better be wicked cool though!:thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

tjd241 said:


> 04-17-2012, 03:53 PM
> slotcarman12078
> 
> "The ice cream truck will probably be released again...most likely with flames or graffiti or something silly like that. "
> ...


Ahhhhh yes ....the ultra rare and tasty baked Alaska ice cream truck.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

TK Solver said:


> Al's comment was generous and the otherwise relative quiet about it speaks volumes. Somebody has to try to put it in words...
> 
> A culturally iconic experience that was Looney Tunes is represented by this? I am a lover of both muscle cars and Looney Tunes. There's no better way to describe it... This release pretty much kicks me in the balls!
> 
> ...


 
Agreed.....but blue wheels I can paint, look close at the Sandvan......what's with the blue chassis, I want to hide it on my cars, AW is molding it in neon blue!?! :freak:


----------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

Once again AW makes things easy ! PASS


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

joez870 said:


> Flames? We can only hope so. They had better be wicked cool though!:thumbsup:


i'm back on my Zannex now 4 today....:thumbsup:

sry 4 my "Tyraid" (SP??) earlier...... 

wish they would just re-release that ice cream truck....... 
in it's normal; "White"... 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

I don't know why everyone is so up-in-arms about the new releases from Auto World. Auto World stated plainly and has followed through with perfect accuracy that they are creating cars for the collectors. Their cars are not for the people that enjoy driving them on the track, much less racing in an organized fashion. I respect them for following through on their business plan. However, I wish they would make some cars that didn't have the added cost of licensing and reflect that in the price of the plain ones. I also hope they are taking the money made through the collector community and put it back into R&D for generating new body styles, as well as quality control.

-Cory


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

I'll pass on all of em'. Thanks anyway TL.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

___cory___ said:


> I don't know why everyone is so up-in-arms about the new releases from Auto World. Auto World stated plainly and has followed through with perfect accuracy that they are creating cars for the collectors. Their cars are not for the people that enjoy driving them on the track, much less racing in an organized fashion. I respect them for following through on their business plan. However, I wish they would make some cars that didn't have the added cost of licensing and reflect that in the price of the plain ones. I also hope they are taking the money made through the collector community and put it back into R&D for generating new body styles, as well as quality control.
> 
> -Cory


agreed,...
however FEW newer releases R of any "Collector-Interrest" relation 

excluding the pro & rail dragsters & KISS set of course....
& ecto-1, 

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## ___cory___ (Dec 21, 2010)

*Kiss*

Yeah. I'm totally sucked in by the KISS stuff. Drool drool. If I had a place to do drag racing, I might consider the drag racing more enthusiastically. That stuff is cool.

-Cory


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

buy a strip


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Flames on yer sisters step through bike...see?*

Well Cory, we're not really up in arms. Just our knee jerk reaction to mediocrity. 

Hahahahaha! 

For some of us ancients it's like watching your sister trying to build slot cars...I mean it's all right in a family sort of way....cuz yer blood and they're slots....but that still dont make it (them) right. 

Honestly for me they lack that certain taught appeal ... cool is a look.... or a stance.... or an attitude. 

It cannot be purchased via licensing agreement or found in an applique' that was rubber stamped in some marketing meeting and then applied to the same old fare.

Spaghetti O's with Parmesan is still Chef Boy Ardee...ya know?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

does anyone actually make baked Mac N Cheese casserole anymore?


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

alpink said:


> does anyone actually make baked Mac N Cheese casserole anymore?


oH mY....ARE YOU SERIOUS.........I ALWAYS DO, its how I maintain my slot car figure......round, but happy.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

get one started. I'll be right over! yum-yum


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

whens the next Lehigh valley show, I'll pack up a fresh pan and have it there whilst its hot yet


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Bill Hall said:


> Spaghetti O's with Parmesan is still Chef Boy Ardee...ya know?


Spaghetti O's were Franco American, not Chef Boy R Dee. Like calling a t-jet a Tyco.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Poe-tah-toe*

My bad...

Please substitute whichever brand suits your taste. :thumbsup:

The comparison stands regardless of semantics; in the future I will research my cans of mass produced, nutritionless, premasticated glop more carefully. 

Ever try the Macaroni?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*Off topic bit of useless information...*

I used to heat up spagettio's in the can on my defroster while driving big truck.. Still tasted like crap!! :lol:

Okay, back to the spud-fest!!:tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> . . . in the future I will research my cans of mass produced, nutritionless, premasticated glop . . .


That's good. I usually just refer to it "edible bio-matter" :tongue:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Bill Hall said:


> . . . Failed at the remedial level once again. :drunk:
> 
> YA DO NOT PUT THE ROADRUNNER ON A CHEVY....EVER! . . .


No kidding. -_-


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bill hall said:


> sorry...no excuse.
> 
> failed at the remedial level once again. :drunk:
> 
> Ya do not put the roadrunner on a chevy....ever! :freak:


amen!!!!


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I've had this dream before...*



___cory___ said:


> Auto World stated plainly and has followed through with perfect accuracy that they are creating cars for the collectors. Their cars are not for the people that enjoy driving them on the track, much less racing in an organized fashion. -Cory


Not so much up in arms Cory... more like underwhelmed... even from a collecting standpoint. Personally, I think the plan to just release "some cars" that are newly decorated is more suited to diecast. We've been seeing repaint after repaint up to this point. I don't think anyone could fault them for trying to use up raw bodies they've got on hand... recoupe tooling costs, etc. It's the lack of new tjets and XT's that is frustrating most people. I think a new tjet or XT mixed in here and there would probably enhance the collectability (and sales) of repainted older bodies in any given release. When you keep on seeing all the same old same old *all* coming at you (once again)... it's hard not to be less than stoked.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Tjd241, you hit the nail on the head there. These releases are generating the level of excitement, drool on the keyboard and pre-ordering that should be generated by a release of lots of new cars. Because they aren't new, just repaints.

I was excited to see a VW Bug but I prefer my cars not to graphicked (spelling?) up with whatever licensing deal is in vogue. 

I like some of the Hot Rod cars as I don't have many of these bodies but they are still the same old cars being released over and over again. 

By comparison to the other major manufacturers releasing cars, the anticipation over the Mega G LMP cars when they were first released and the people looking forward to the new bodies is much higher than for the new Autoworld cars. And Scalextric continue to produce some nicely detailed and exciting bodies for their chassis too. 

Anyway, I've been saying the same thing for a while! 

Cheers

Gareth


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

tjd241 said:


> Not so much up in arms Cory... more like underwhelmed... even from a collecting standpoint. Personally, I think the plan to just release "some cars" that are newly decorated is more suited to diecast. We've been seeing repaint after repaint up to this point. I don't think anyone could fault them for trying to use up raw bodies they've got on hand... recoupe tooling costs, etc. It's the lack of new tjets and XT's that is frustrating most people. I think a new tjet or XT mixed in here and there would probably enhance the collectability (and sales) of repainted older bodies in any given release. When you keep on seeing all the same old same old *all* coming at you (once again)... it's hard not to be less than stoked.


All hype on new releases.. " ALL Sloppy,...& No Joe...." ....Bobby Hill

Bubba 123


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

No Joe is right!! :lol: 

Since the white ice cream truck was limited to 500 pieces, you would think they would release it again in it's original form. That same release had normal painted VW bugs and normal painted 66 Novas. Each version limited to 500. Granted, they did release the Novas in the Chevy 100 year anniversary, but that still has the 100 tampo on the trunk. 

If Tom Lowe wants to get us excited, try selling just the bodies in kit form. Clear glass, chrome bumpers, and if the car came with optional hoods/roofs, throw both in the package. Then he'd have a winner. I hate stripping the darn things, and adding more crap to take off just makes more work.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> No Joe is right!! :lol:
> 
> Since the white ice cream truck was limited to 500 pieces, you would think they would release it again in it's original form. That same release had normal painted VW bugs and normal painted 66 Novas. Each version limited to 500. Granted, they did release the Novas in the Chevy 100 year anniversary, but that still has the 100 tampo on the trunk.
> 
> If Tom Lowe wants to get us excited, try selling just the bodies in kit form. Clear glass, chrome bumpers, and if the car came with optional hoods/roofs, throw both in the package. Then he'd have a winner. I hate stripping the darn things, and adding more crap to take off just makes more work.


DITTO!!! :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

